# Burnt Ends Brisket



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

This recipe turns a whole brisket into just burnt ends.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

And?

Where is it?


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Still nothing.............

Crickets


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

??


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Lots of useful info in this thread.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We call that 'charcoal'....:rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> We call that 'charcoal'....:rotfl:


Yep. Burnt meat is burnt meat. It's like burnt toast and Starbucks coffee.

I've never understood the fascination with burnt anything. I think it started as an excuse for bad cooking.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Gottagofishin said:


> Yep. Burnt meat is burnt meat. It's like burnt toast and Starbucks coffee.
> 
> I've never understood the fascination with burnt anything. I think it started as an excuse for bad cooking.


Real brisket burnt ends aren't burnt and they are the bomb. The OP's picture is just burnt meat like you said and is an insult to how you are suppose to cook brisket.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

final pic


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/7883-barbecued-burnt-ends


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that is a good recipe for people who cannot properly cook a brisket.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The purpose it create all burnt ends not to BBQ a brisket.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Burnt ends are simply the point, cut into cubes and then cooked until the fat renders out.

Try to do this with the flat and it will be terrible.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Burnt ends are simply the point, cut into cubes and then cooked until the fat renders out.
> 
> Try to do this with the flat and it will be terrible.


Tasted great to me.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Burnt ends are simply the point, cut into cubes and then cooked until the fat renders out.
> 
> Try to do this with the flat and it will be terrible.


 ^^This^^. Cut it up in bite size chunks, re-season all of the sides, put in a pan and back on the fire until the fat renders.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> Tasted great to me.


Did you cook the flat too or just the point?


----------

